# Attaching To Walls



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a 2005 Outback 21rs. I notice different years have a variety of shelves and cabinets attached to the walls. On some years there is a cabinet on the foot end of the bed where I have a window. I know the walls have an aluminum frame, but what's in between? How do I know where I can attach to the walls? I would assume I can't just drill and ad screws just anywhere? How do I find the studs, (frame members) in the wall? Is there a diagram that exists showing the frame structure? Thanks for any help.

John


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have found that my walls are a sandwich. The fiberglass outer shell covers a Styrofoam insulation layer and then the inner wall. The only way I have found to determine where my studs are is through some critical measurements. The early morning dew or, better yet, morning frost will highlight the "bones" of the trailer. Use a window edge as a point of reference and measure to the first stud. That stud should be all you need to find other studs. Before the "bones" vanish in the morning sun, you should be able to get a few more measurements to find adjacent studs. Hopefully you'll see some uniformity and find the stud distance. Some here have talked of putting a small hole in the inner wall and the probe for the studs using a stiff wire. The sandwich of foam in mine doesn't allow for too much probing.

NOTE: When you notice the morning frost " bone reveal" grab your camera and take some good photos. With some ingenuity you should be able to find studs.

Of course if studs are what you're looking for there are plenty of us here on Outbackers.com ! I work cheap. All I require is gas money and beer. wink_smile


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been successful using an electronic stud finder, same as you would use for finding wood studs. I've also found the "3-M" stick on devices work really well for things like small towels, hats and the like.


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks those are a couple good tips. I have noticed the roof frame in the morning. Those stand out pretty good. I'll try the electric stud finder on the interior. Since it's sonic it might work just as well on aluminum?

With the roof I imagine there must be a gap somewhere between the inner and outer walls since there are ac vents throughout? I might even shoot Keystone an email and see if they'll reveal any info. I doubt it though. Thanks again


----------



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

Interesting....thanks


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

Almost a year old post... but in my walls there's 1/8" of luan, then thick styrofoam, then another layer of luan and the fiberglass. When doing projects that require anchoring to the wall, I always dip my threads with Gorilla Glue. This of course makes things semi-permanent as it expands behind the wall, but it's very sturdy and resilient to typical vibrations while towing.


----------

